# No wonder no one has faith in the US Govt.



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I purchased a small item on E-Bay. Very small & light-weight. 

The item was shipped via USPS on March 1 from Anaheim, CA. I'm tracking it on the USPS web-site. On March 4 (today), it arrived in Memphis, TN. 

It's destination is WA. state. 

Is it just me, or does anyone else see something wrong with this? :smt120


Date & Time

Status of Item

Location

March 4, 2016 , 12:20 am


Arrived at USPS Facility



MEMPHIS, TN 38118 

Your item arrived at our USPS facility in MEMPHIS, TN 38118 on March 4, 2016 at 12:20 am. The item is currently in transit to the destination.

March 1, 2016 , 5:07 am


Departed USPS Facility


ANAHEIM, CA 92899 

March 1, 2016 , 4:00 am


Arrived at USPS Origin Facility


ANAHEIM, CA 92899 

March 1, 2016 , 2:45 am


Accepted at USPS Origin Sort Facility


SANTA ANA, CA 92705 

February 29, 2016


Pre-Shipment Info Sent to USPS


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

I sent my granddaughter a Valentine gift, sent it USPS a week before Valentines Day and I even had it sent priority mail and while doing the tracking it still got there two days late and this is from Illinois to Georgia, I could have walked it there in a week!!!
I complained to the postmaster about this and said I paid extra for priority mail, but they said it doesn't matter it gets there when it gets there.
I pay a little more for UPS but when they say it will arrive on time it is there.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I suggest that *paratrooper*'s package was merely misdirected to Memphis.
It happens, once in a while.

Once in a long while, one of our neighbors gets some of our mail. Yesterday, we got a piece of a neighbor's mail.
Post Office workers are human, and people do occasionally make mistakes.

Since we live on an island, we always allow one extra day for receipt or delivery, regardless of which carrier we choose to use. Even FedEx Overnight.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> I purchased a small item on E-Bay. Very small & light-weight.
> 
> The item was shipped via USPS on March 1 from Anaheim, CA. I'm tracking it on the USPS web-site. On March 4 (today), it arrived in Memphis, TN.
> 
> ...


----------



## dereckbc (Jan 2, 2016)

I asked my X wife about this as she works for the USPS.

It may seem whacky, but over the years in order for the USPS to cut cost, for much of its package delivery is done by FEDEX. Vice Versa FEDEX uses the USPS for home deliveries. So why is your package in Memphis? Because that is where FEDEX brings items shipped on planes. From Memphis will go to your area distribution USPS center for final sorting.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

dereckbc said:


> I asked my X wife about this as she works for the USPS.
> 
> It may seem whacky, but over the years in order for the USPS to cut cost, for much of its package delivery is done by FEDEX. Vice Versa FEDEX uses the USPS for home deliveries. So why is your package in Memphis? Because that is where FEDEX brings items shipped on planes. From Memphis will go to your area distribution USPS center for final sorting.


Ah so.......I done did forget about the Fed-Ex connection and vice versa.

Strange thing is, I've had other things shipped from CA., and not once do I recall them going back east for re-routing or whatever. They were shipped either to AZ. or WA., and at times, they were delivered within 48 hrs. or so. That's fast!


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

wirenut said:


> I sent my granddaughter a Valentine gift, sent it USPS a week before Valentines Day and I even had it sent priority mail and while doing the tracking it still got there two days late and this is from Illinois to Georgia, I could have walked it there in a week!!!
> I complained to the postmaster about this and said I paid extra for priority mail, but they said it doesn't matter it gets there when it gets there.
> I pay a little more for UPS but when they say it will arrive on time it is there.


I don't support UPS with anything if I don't really have to because that are gun haters. Why should I give them my business when they actually hate me or act against me?
I go to FedEx instead.
Just saying


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

Ha paratrooper. We need more government running our lives. Yes to a Nanny state. LoL.


----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

I would point out that Postal Service is NOT run by the government and hasn't been for decades. 

You guys need a little tune up before speak up.


----------



## dereckbc (Jan 2, 2016)

paratrooper said:


> Ah so.......I done did forget about the Fed-Ex connection and vice versa.
> 
> Strange thing is, I've had other things shipped from CA., and not once do I recall them going back east for re-routing or whatever. They were shipped either to AZ. or WA., and at times, they were delivered within 48 hrs. or so. That's fast!


I cannot say with certainty the FEDEX connection, just an educated inside info guess. I can say for certainty FEDEX and USPS work with each other with the USPS doing local deliveries, and FEDEX does some Transport for the USPS.

FEDEX is actually three companies.

FEDEX Ground is strictly a Truck Transportation using Hub Spoke Routing.
FEDEX Home Delivery uses contractors for rural, and USPS (Fedex SmartPost) to do the home deliveries. Private individuals bid for their rural routes and use their own trucks. Lowest bidder gets a contract for X years. 
FEDEX Express is the Air Transport group to do Next Day and 2nd Day delivery with FEDEX drivers and trucks. This is where I think your package went as they do Bulk transport for USPS. They are also the carrier for the USPS Priority Mail.

Anyway that is what I have been told. I have a golf buddy who is a Fedex Contractor and he just retired selling his route and truck to another private individual. X Wifey works for USPS and between the two is where I heard it.


----------



## dereckbc (Jan 2, 2016)

Spike12 said:


> I would point out that Postal Service is NOT run by the government and hasn't been for decades.
> 
> You guys need a little tune up before speak up.


Well I never said it was government, but your statement is not factual. The 1971 Postal Reform act states:

The United States Postal Service shall be operated as a basic and fundamental service provided to the people by the Government of the United States". It also defines the USPS as "an_ independent _establishment of the executive branch of the Government of the United States".

It simply means it is not part of one of the cabinet departments. It is an Independent agency which include the CIA and NASA.

The Supreme Court has even weighed in on what being "independent" means for the USPS, in an opinion from 2004:

The PRA's designation of the Postal Service as an "independent establishment of the executive branch of the Government of the United States," 39 U. S. C. §201, is not consistent with the idea that the Postal Service is an entity existing outside the Government. Indeed, the designation indicates just the contrary. The PRA gives the Postal Service a high degree of independence from other Government offices, but it remains part of the Government.

Bottom line is the Postmaster General and all the Directors are appointed by and answer to the POTUS. That power was granted by Congress. Sounds like government to me.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hey, *paratrooper*...

What did you buy for me?
And why hasn't it arrived already?


----------



## ybnorml (Nov 26, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Hey, *paratrooper*...
> 
> What did you buy for me?
> And why hasn't it arrived already?


Steve....After the package left Memphis it traveled northeast to Maine for another stop-over
before heading back your way. I opened the box and pawed around, but didn't find anything I wanted inside.
Re-taped the box shut and delivered it to the local pony express.
Should be on your doorstep Wednesday !!!


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Hey, *paratrooper*...
> 
> What did you buy for me?
> And why hasn't it arrived already?


If'n I told you what was inside the box, it would no longer be thought of as a surprise.

I know that there's no way that you could have known this, but I have a notorious reputation for surprise gifts, so much so, that some (most) would consider them as completely inappropriate.

That being the case, it still didn't stop me from giving them out. :smt033

I suppose that goes hand-in-hand with my warped & wicked keen sense of humor, that some also find inappropriate at times. Okay, okay........so it's closer to most of the time............:goofy:


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Well......even though my order was sent to TN., it seems that it made it back to WA. state post haste. It's in town and should be out for delivery today.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

It's all about the jet delivery n their hub locations.

Same thing with people flying, your layover is not always "as the crow flys"


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

all the shipping companies do this--it is called logistics. Bizarro world Logistics


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> If'n I told you what was inside the box, it would no longer be thought of as a surprise.
> 
> I know that there's no way that you could have known this, but I have a notorious reputation for surprise gifts, so much so, that some (most) would consider them as completely inappropriate.
> 
> ...


I like surprises... especially in the form of a new gun..just sayin"(LOL)


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

You may want to check your mailbox. 

Sometimes the confusion that is rampant in the postal service routing is surpassed by the inefficiency in the tracking system. I have ordered small items that the tracking site showed to be in Bumfuk, China (or somewhere far off), only to discover the next day that it was sitting in my mailbox.

I have also ordered stuff that was supposed to be arriving in the brown truck, only to discover that UPS had shipped it to my local post office within 48 hours and they didn't get around to delivering it for another 4-5 days.


----------

